

Clojure Conj Anticipation - Rayne
http://blog.acidrayne.net/?p=12

======
mquander
Reference for why anyone cares: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1679566>

~~~
Rayne
I believe I linked to the follow-up post that Chas made after we reached that
goal. I suppose I should have been clearer on that part of the post.

~~~
mquander
Ah, that's true. I didn't notice it skimming.

See you in North Carolina!

~~~
Rayne
Definitely. :)

